# 24/7 pro compact .45



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

i hear alot of complaints on this gun but ive put 300 rounds through it with no prblems at all

by the way theres about 800 round through it now with no problems except for the magazine issue


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

What kind of complaints have you heard? I'm looking at a 24/7 OSS but would like to know if these are having problems, or what?


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

*24/7 issues*

So, after doing quite a bit of research the only problem I've heard about was concerning one owner's magazine release button...and this was on a S&W M&P - not the 24/7. So, my question to all of the Taurus owners is this; have you had ANY type of issues?


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

if you research taurus there are plenty of people that rag on them in general. i have had one problem with mine and its that my 10 rd magazine won't feed the bullet into the chamber unless i slap the bottom of the mag up. im planning on sending it back to taurus when i get a chance though. but other than that im happy with this gun and im considering getting a full sized oss as well...but the m&p is made by smith and wesson not taurus


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

austin88 said:


> i hear alot of complaints on this gun but ive put 300 rounds through it with no prblems at all


I'm no fan of Taurus, in general, but I have fired one of these, and liked it. The trigger was crunchy, but once I made the necessary adjustments to my shooting style, I was able to shoot it very well. I might buy one if I found a good deal.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

so i just called taurus and told them about the problem with my 10 rd magazine and they told me send it to them and they would ship a new one out to me. now i've heard some stories of them taking FOREVER to get your stuff back to you so we'll see how this goes. it doesn't really matter if it takes a while to get the mag back because i still have my 12 round mag and am planning on getting another 12 rounder


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

i rearranged my photobucket so it took a lot of my pictures off so here's my taurus now. i got this idea for better grip from hickock45 on youtube. i went to my local skateboard shop and bought a foot of griptape then cut it out to fit my gun and i love the feeling of it.


----------



## texasflood51 (May 23, 2009)

*taurus = no problems for me*

I own a 24/7 pro and have shot over 1000 rounds through it with no issues at all. My next gun I am looking at is the 24/7 G2 3.5.


----------



## nascarjunkie (Nov 22, 2010)

austin88 said:


> i rearranged my photobucket so it took a lot of my pictures off so here's my taurus now. i got this idea for better grip from hickock45 on youtube. i went to my local skateboard shop and bought a foot of griptape then cut it out to fit my gun and i love the feeling of it.


I also seen that on youtube, Im getting ready to buy the Taurus 24/7 pro ds for myself for Christmas.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

i have the gun in 45 acp, and like it. Its a great personal defense gun. I only have about 200 rounds through it but not one problem so far. By no means is this gun a range gun though.


----------



## bama_medic (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a 24/7 Pro C DS and love it. I also have a PT-745. I carry the 745 at work and the 24/7 all of the other time. Sometimes carry both. LOL. I have not had any problems with either gun and would recommend them to anyone at anytime. I looked at a gen 2 of this gun yesterday and DARN-IT I now have to buy another gun. Great looker.


----------

